# Cycling badge achieved!



## Andy_R (6 Jun 2012)

So, out this morning, testing the touring bike I've been building for the last 9 months. Small boy was with me on his Islabike. 6 miles from home, major get off by small boy. 15mph, hit a rut, skinned knee (got to love gravel/grit), bruised ribs, bruised leg(remarkable bruise in the shape of where seat post meets seat stay), cut fingers, bruising and scrapes to chest.

After 10 minutes of tears and snot bubbles, "does that make me a cyclist now Dad?"

OMFG

(BTW small boy is only 8!!!)


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (6 Jun 2012)

You aren't a true cyclist until you've fallen


----------



## palinurus (6 Jun 2012)

Is his bike OK?


----------



## I like Skol (6 Jun 2012)

palinurus said:


> Is his bike OK?


 
LOL! That's the spirit, it's all about the bike.

My youngest had a nasty off at Delamere forest when he was nearly 5. Grazed hands, bad bramble scrapes to legs, arms and face and really shook up. after 5-10 minutes comforting and cleaning him up as best we could we persuaded him to get back on his bike and carry on and after a short distance he was settling down and getting on with things. By the time we were back at the car park he was bragging about his war wounds and almost had to be dragged off his bike to stop him riding around for long enough to allow me to put it in the boot.

To the OP, yes he has earned his spurs and you should big-him-up a bit after this momentus event (but tell him to be careful, he doesn't want to make a habit of it).


----------

